# Quick Question



## Adam Hamel (Aug 4, 2020)

I've noticed on several 2nd Gen Cruzes that the hubcaps (where applicable, as most don't have them) get rusty overtime. It's ugly. Mine is fairly new, so is there anything I can do now to prevent rust from forming in the future?


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Hubcaps don't rust, they're plastic...maybe you're seeing brake dust which sometimes turns yellow?


----------



## Adam Hamel (Aug 4, 2020)

MP81 said:


> Hubcaps don't rust, they're plastic...maybe you're seeing brake dust which sometimes turns yellow?


Like this:
















Paint Your Rusty Car Wheels - the Easy Way!


Paint Your Rusty Car Wheels - the Easy Way!: I love my 2007 Toyota Matrix and noticed for a while that the wheels were rusting in between the spokes of the hubcap. I've watched lots of videos and read a good many "how-to's" on painting your wheels. I wasn't about to jack up the car, …




www.instructables.com


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Oh, you are talking about the steel wheel itself.

Mine on the Cobalt never got that visibly rusty, but I did plasti-dip them black and they continued to look good through multiple winters. I had pulled the hubcaps entirely by that point, as well.


----------



## Adam Hamel (Aug 4, 2020)

MP81 said:


> Oh, you are talking about the steel wheel itself.
> 
> Mine on the Cobalt never got that visibly rusty, but I did plasti-dip them black and they continued to look good through multiple winters. I had pulled the hubcaps entirely by that point, as well.


Okay, thanks!


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Not a problem!

If you go the Plasti-Dip route, buy yourself a bunch of index cards, and shove them between the lip of the wheel and the tire, kind of creating a surround that protects the tire from overspray. If you're painting them on the car, you'll need to shove a bag behind the wheel to keep the paint from getting all over everything. When I did mine (on the Cobalt), I took them off and that made things a lot easier. 

I did them on the Cavalier as well, but that was a second set of wheels.

Just, uh, _don't_ paint them in a basement - Plasti Dip fumes can be pretty strong.


----------

